

Show HN: Daily writing prompts with node.js - mirhampt

As an excuse to learn node.js and mongodb, I created a daily writing prompt website in my spare time over a period of two weeks:<p>http://www.telepromptr.com<p>I chose a fairly experimental stack for this application: express, mongodb (via mongoose), jade for the templates, and coffee-script.<p>I was able to extract and release the Recaptcha integration code under the MIT license:<p>http://github.com/mirhampt/node-recaptcha<p>I am not looking to monetize this website, as it was just a side-project for educational purposes.  However, I would love to discuss the successes and challenges I faced using this stack, if anyone is interested.  Overall, I found the experience quite enjoyable.  Feature suggestions are also welcome.  I hope someone gets some enjoyment out of it.
======
duck
Nice idea and with some traction this could be a fun site. One suggestion, on
the archive page if there was no submissions remove the link (or let me know
before clicking on it).

~~~
mirhampt
Great suggestion. I'll add a submission count.

